# طلب سيره ذاتيه مهندس انتاج وتصميم



## ميسي يمن (18 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم 

انا مهندس انتا ج وتصميم ومحتاج سيفي وعم اواجهه مشكله في كتابه السيفي
فارجو من اخواني بنفس التخصص ارسال نموذج لسيفي انتاج وتصميم 
ولكم جزيل الشكر
ا


----------



## أسامة يحى (6 يونيو 2012)

الاخ ميسي ---هذا نموذج للسيرة الزاتية باللغة الانجليزية -علما بانه ليس قياسي 

Name: 
Date of birth: 

Nationality:
Social: 
Address :
Mobile:

Education levels:
Primary school: 
Secondary school: 
University:
Summary of qualification:
Experiences & training courses
Skills

Reference
اتمنى ان تفبيدك وان احتجت لاي مساعدة اخرى على الرحب والسعة


----------

